# wireless sub solutions



## park41 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey guys, I have svs PB2000, due to size and performance issues i have to put the sub in a location where it can't be hardwired. I was looking for a wireless transmitter. I see that best buy carries one from rocketfish , also svs sells one by dayton and outlaw audio has one, buts it's pricey. Does anyone have experience with any of these or others?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Unfortunately I don't have any direct exposure to any of the wireless options you mention, but I have reviewed three subwoofers that were wireless. In each instances I found no issues, and once you stopped thinking about it you really forgot they were wireless.


----------



## park41 (Jan 20, 2012)

theJman said:


> Unfortunately I don't have any direct exposure to any of the wireless options you mention, but I have reviewed three subwoofers that were wireless. In each instances I found no issues, and once you stopped thinking about it you really forgot they were wireless.


Thanks, I will probably go with the dayton since svs sales it. I don't think they would sell something that would make there subs sound bad.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

When you have it up and running, let us know your impressions.


----------



## djthadj (May 19, 2014)

..cant wait to hear your experiences...


----------



## Basshead81 (Apr 9, 2013)

I have been using a pair of rocket fish wireless transmitters for a year now and they work great.


----------



## park41 (Jan 20, 2012)

Basshead81 said:


> I have been using a pair of rocket fish wireless transmitters for a year now and they work great.


Thanks, since I can pick these up locally , going to give them a try. Did you have to rerun your Cal when you hooked these up? I already have my sub wired at the place I want it, was hoping I could just hook up the wireless without recalibrating ,I have a yamaha 1030 recevier.


----------



## Basshead81 (Apr 9, 2013)

park41 said:


> Thanks, since I can pick these up locally , going to give them a try. Did you have to rerun your Cal when you hooked these up? I already have my sub wired at the place I want it, was hoping I could just hook up the wireless without recalibrating ,I have a yamaha 1030 recevier.


You should re-run Ypao so that it adjust for the delay by increasing the distance setting for the sub channel. All wireless devices add a bit of delay to the signal. You can try it without changing anything but if it sounds different you will know to re-run cal.

Another thing I like about the Rocket fish is that they run on a 5ghz bandwidth so wireless networks do not cross and interfere. Also I do not lose any extension with these...some brands roll off below 20hz.


----------



## SoundHound (May 12, 2014)

Basshead81 said:


> You should re-run Ypao so that it adjust for the delay by increasing the distance setting for the sub channel. All wireless devices add a bit of delay to the signal. You can try it without changing anything but if it sounds different you will know to re-run cal.
> 
> Another thing I like about the Rocket fish is that they run on a 5ghz bandwidth so wireless networks do not cross and interfere. Also I do not lose any extension with these...some brands roll off below 20hz.


The Rocketfish Wireless Subwoofer Transmitter/Receiver Kit run in the 2.4 ghz band. I was uncertain myself so I asked them via email 2 weeks ago and they confirmed it works in the 2.4 ghz band.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I have no experience with wireless subs but I just ordered the Dayton wireless sub transmitter from SVS. I will post once I get the device.


----------



## Basshead81 (Apr 9, 2013)

SoundHound said:


> The Rocketfish Wireless Subwoofer Transmitter/Receiver Kit run in the 2.4 ghz band. I was uncertain myself so I asked them via email 2 weeks ago and they confirmed it works in the 2.4 ghz band.


Interesting I was told 5ghz...either way I have no issues they work great.


----------



## SoundHound (May 12, 2014)

Basshead81 said:


> Interesting I was told 5ghz...either way I have no issues they work great.


That's good to hear. I'm always worried about wireless affecting the signal or timing. I grabbed the Dayton one myself, not because I didn't like the Rocketfish but because the Dayton one was on amazon so I bundled it with one of my orders.


----------



## park41 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hooked up the rocket fish wireless sub transmitter this morning and so far it's been working great. It comes out of the box pre paired , all you have to do is connect them to receiver and sub and away you go. I haven't ran ypao yet and was playing music all day while cleaning the house. My sub sounded the same as when wired. I plugged in The Incredible Hulk for a minute, I did notice a little decrease in output on some low end scenes , but I think it's because I didn't run the cal again yet. Will run ypao tomorrow and see how it sounds.


----------

